# Help with remote viewing of IP cameras please!!



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Can any of you help me set up the remote viewing aspect of some IP cameras? I just upgraded to IP from 2.4ghz and am having a hard time viewing out of my wifi network.:blink:*


----------



## chanman (Dec 8, 2009)

You need to setup up your router to forward the ports you are trying to view outside of your network. I assume you have a host server setup (dyndns.org is what I use). Need a little more information to really be helpful but basically you have to set your router up to direct the IP camera feeds to the proper port and ip address. Most routers have a port forwarding section under the settings webpage. Say for example you have 3 cameras with a different IP for each camera you would go into your setting and allow your router to forward your streaming port from each camera for each IP address. Most cameras are going to stream from either http (default port 80) or rtsp (default 554). The port from which you are streaming is the port you are trying to forward. Most are completely configurable to what port you choose, you just have to set it up in the camera. Under port forwarding, set the ip address of the camera to allow communication across the port the camera is using.

If you want I can screen capture some of mine when I get home this evening (I'm sure a search on the web would show you the same thing). I don't know how involved your network is, how many cameras, if you have a host server, etc. But I'm happy to help. Just let me know if you need more info.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thanks. I set up an account with dyn and got stumped when the video got to the copy and paste in the browser part. Then I could not find the port forwarding section in my router set up. It's a Belkin router.*


----------



## chanman (Dec 8, 2009)

Under Belkins I think port forwarding is under firewall/virtual servers. Im not sure what you mean by copy and paste in the video browser part. Im assuming you're refering to a youtube video or something you found dealing with port forwarding?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Yes I was talking about an akwardhamster video. He was usinf firefox, which I don't. He copied and pasted the host name like myfoscam1-dns-.org type thing into the browser add bar . I tried that and got page can not be displayed. I know where the port forwarding area is no so I just need to know what to put where and where to get the info from. And then need to test it. If I can do it once it will be easy for the rest of them. Just need some help getting started.*


----------



## chanman (Dec 8, 2009)

So I posted you a terribly long and detailed reply and then my webbrowser hickuped and I lost it all. 

With that being said here is a simplified version.

You need to make sure your DDNS service is setup on your router. For info. see here:
http://www.belkin.com/us/support-article?rnId=44
Basically all you have to do is input your login information for your dyn account you setup. You also should have setup a domain (ex myfoscam.dyndns.org). Input your domain and login info. into the router and save it.

You need to test that your domain is up and running. Open a command prompt window (If you don't know how to open a command prompt google it for your operating system and it will walk you through the steps). Once the window is open type ping _yourdomainname_ "enter". Mine is "chandlergravesnas.dyndns.org". You can use it to see what it looks like when the website replies by typing without the quotes "ping chandlergravesnas.dyndns.org". If yours gives you a similar reply then you are ready to go on.

It woulld be helpful for me to know the make and model camera your using but in any event the next part is setting up your camera. Usually this step requires you to connect the camera directly to the computer. Make sure your computer meets the minimum specs (which can be picky). The user manual should step you through how to give the camera its network settings. I always give my cameras a set IP (192.168.1.115) so they do not move around. I don't know how your network is configured but if you need help with that just let me know and we can figure it out. There should also be a section showing the streaming port. An example of that can be seen here(a few pics down under ftp settings):
http://www.networkcameracritic.com/?p=156#more-156
Now that you have an ip address for the camera and a port number for the camera you can setup port forwarding on your router. A good example of that can be found here:
http://foscam.us/blog/foscamipcameras/a-guide-to-port-forwarding-belkin-router/

Now if everything was done properly you should be able to see your camera on the web.
An example of that is http://myfoscam1.dyndns.org:8080 if your website is myfoscam1.dyndns.org and the port on your camera is set to 8080.

Sorry for the quick reply but if you hit a snag I can probably walk you through it on the phone better than on here. I'll be off in the next 10 minutes and am not busy after that. 334 319 04sixtwo. Name is Chandler. Just let me know. Good luck.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thank you for your help Chandler. Chanman is the man when it comes to anything ip.:thumbsup:*


----------

